
Ask HN: What are the simplest gdpr compliant data governance tools - aliteff
Gdpr ( see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ico.org.uk&#x2F;for-organisations&#x2F;data-protection-reform&#x2F;overview-of-the-gdpr&#x2F;) will be enforced in 12 months time in 2018.<p>Data governance is not only a core activity but a regulatory requirement.  In your view, what are the simplest data governance tools that make the process of data engineering transparent to a layman business user?<p>Thank you in advance
======
tjmorris998
I highly recommend checking out Gigya's Customer Identity Management Platform.
www.gigya.com

Gigya will manage user data on behalf of organisations across Gigya's data
centres around the world to comply with GDPR. It provides user's an 'account
profile' space to view/manage the data that organisations hold on them. This
profile can connect to other data applications such as ESP/CRM/DMP/etc to make
sure there is a master identity to consolidate all this data. The profile area
will help ensure customers the right to be forgotten; and enable customers to
take their data with them.

Highly recommend checking out this webinar that Gigya have held with analysts
to understand how the platform can be used to become GDPR compliant.
[http://www.gigya.com/resource/webinar/understanding-gdpr-
cus...](http://www.gigya.com/resource/webinar/understanding-gdpr-customer-
identity-management/)

Any questions please reach out to me at tjmorris998@gmail.com

Tj

------
stichris
\- watch [https://www.collibra.com/landing_page/landing_pagegdpr-
how-t...](https://www.collibra.com/landing_page/landing_pagegdpr-how-to-build-
a-data-protection-framework-resource-gating/) \- read
[https://www.collibra.com/blog/how-data-governance-drives-
gdp...](https://www.collibra.com/blog/how-data-governance-drives-gdpr-
compliance/) \- study [https://university.collibra.com/courses/general-data-
protect...](https://university.collibra.com/courses/general-data-protection-
regulation-gdpr-use-case/)

Always happy to help if you have more questions. Stan@collibra.com

Note: for full transparency I am one of Collibra's cofounders.

